# The difference between.....



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm back with more questions.... doing what I do best. 

What is the difference between a cnc router machine and a cnc milling, sign making & engraving machine? 

I was reading about the cnc milling one and it's got the 3 axis. Does it do the same things as the cnc routers?

Any info will be helpful.... cause I know zilch. :laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

That's a good question, can't wait till you get some feed back ..

===



nikki1492 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm back with more questions.... doing what I do best.
> 
> ...


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

nikki1492 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm back with more questions.... doing what I do best.
> 
> ...


For the few things I know about CNC I would say that they are all the same but; 

CNC router has a router mounted on the Z axis and is geared for wood work. 

CNC milling is a milling machine geared mostly for metal work (can also do wood depending on the cutter you use) 

CNC sign making & engraving machines can be either of the above depending on the tool you use and if your material is wood, aluminum or metal.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

AHA!!! That explains why the milling cnc description names different metals then includes wood.

So, being specified for sign making and engraving do you suppose it is capable of 2 sided cutting?

Thanks for the help, Nicolas. 

Barb




kolias said:


> For the few things I know about CNC I would say that they are all the same but;
> 
> CNC router has a router mounted on the Z axis and is geared for wood work.
> 
> ...


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

nikki1492 said:


> AHA!!! That explains why the milling cnc description names different metals then includes wood.
> 
> So, being specified for sign making and engraving do you suppose it is capable of 2 sided cutting?
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert on CNC but here is my opinion. All CNC with 3 or more axes are capable of 2 or more sided cutting. The key is to get the software to generate the required 2D or 3D code. 3D cutting software are expensive and have not been able to find any free ones. 2.5D and 2D software are less expensive and easier to find some for free.

Look at my thread in this forum “My First Cut”. These simple 2D cuts were made with Mach3 and LazyCam software which I bought for $145.00. You can try them for 30 days free at ArtSoft USA - Home of Mach3 and LazyCam


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Just dropping by to say good morning... got lots to do today. If it doesn't rain tomorrow we're starting my solar kiln tomorrow. So today is a run around day. 

Just wondering if you have ever checked out any open source software? I don't have a clue beyond CAD/CAM what I am looking for. Did you ever check out this link? SourceForge.net: Software Map
.... just in glancing around I did see a foam cutting program. So.......

There's a lot going on in open source but it doesn't get much exposure. Guess cause there's not a dollar sign attached.

Have a great day.... 
Later.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes there a lot of good open source software out there but have found non suitable for CNC. The problem with them is that they don’t export in DXF formats and that is what I need to have an accurate CNC job because my CNC control software is Mach3 and it needs DXF files. Mach3 will import thru its LazyCam software other types of files like JPG, HPGL and various image files but have not been able to produce accurate CNC results with this kind of files.

The best open source 3D software, to my opinion and what I know so far, is Blender blender.org - Home
But it doesn’t export DXF although there is such a command in the file menu. I have been working on Blender for 2 years making animations for the fun of it and although it has a very difficult learning curve, after you get the hang of it is amazing software.

The other one I got recently is Inkscape. That is mainly a 2D package but can do 3D with some manipulation. It only has an export function for Desktop Plotter DXF which is not the same as the real DXF you want. 

CamBam also has a free version and I’m working on it right now. You can draw 2D / 3D objects on it and it will make its own gCode for a CNC operation. It has a good support forum at CNCZone. Been a free software it does not have a good help file and I find it difficult so far but promising

Have fun with your solar kiln, sounds interesting


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Nicholas, I get the strong impression you are a man of great patience. And you've certainly been trying all the software available.

I'm still really torn about what I am going to do about the brand. But right now it's more important we get the kiln up and operational. 

My entire world, including my home, is part and parcel to the domino effect. So here's how this one has gone. 

I've not been in woodworking very long and originally worked with leftover lumber from a small addition my children put on for me. I decided to get some nice wood... nothing fantastic but nice, I paid $25 for a clear pine board 1"X8"X10'. I totally flipped! I live in one of the very rural parts of PA and is in the heart of hardwood country. The place I bought it caters to construction and did not have a board of hardwood.

I decided it was time to get my foot in someone's sawmill door. 8 out of 10 sawmills here are not working right now. But I found 200 bf of red oak for $100. An extra $25 for delivery, 70 miles round trip, unloaded and stacked with stickers. Not bad at all. BUT it was rough sawn and green, of course. Air drying this summer could not be accomplished.... way too much rain. And regular kiln drying locally is $1 per bf.

The only place I had to keep the wood out of the rain was the outer basement where my new lawn tractor lives. It is now resting on my patio with a tarp over it..... for the winter? I think not! And the basement is too damp for the wood.

Then I read about solar kilns. Have done massive amounts of research and now have the materials for a small one..... around 150 bf. Some of the red oak was dried so I should come out just about right. 10' wide, 3.5' deep and 6' high.

And now I've got a great connection in hardwood who is looking for some nice cherry, ash and walnut. "They also serve who stand and wait." (don't remember who said that but it's been proven over and over again in my life.)

And that's not even the short version of the story. <GRIN>

We've had sprinkles all day today so we start at 8:30 AM tomorrow. I'll be posting pics and a narrative on it's construction. But it may take a while to get it all written and uploaded. I'm not estimating the amount of construction time..... need to allow extra time for Murphy.... he lives on my shoulder, you see.

So, I'm off to do supper, work dogs and an early bedtime. It'll take a while to get to sleep..... like little children..... you know the rest. 

Later...



kolias said:


> Have fun with your solar kiln, sounds interesting


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone familiar with BobCam v23?


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Sorry, Tom. I've only seen it in a list of cnc software.




tomw said:


> Anyone familiar with BobCam v23?


----------



## CNCWOODWORKER (Oct 19, 2009)

I've used Bobcad up to V21. While the prices look really high online, they usually have "deals" and special offers they will send you if you email for information or download a demo. And if you don't buy right away, the deals keep getting better and better - at least that was my experience a couple years ago. They also do deals around some of the show they attend.
I usually generated all my models in Solidworks or Autocad, then imported them into Bobcad, so I'm more familiar with the CAM aspects of the program. I am usually able to make it do what I want, but sometimes it requires a few work arounds. Not all their fault, I have a rare version of controller on my Thermwood, kinda of an in between version, and the post processor could use a little tweaking. I usually just modify the G code manually if it's not too bad.


----------

